# Romisen RC-29 II, now with XP-G emitter?



## Paul_in_Maryland (Sep 10, 2010)

Recently, ShiningBeam's Romisen RC-29 II was upgraded from an XR-E Q5 to an XP-G R4. Can anyone report on how the output, profile, runtime, and tint differ from the standard and Neutral White versions of the earlier RC-29 II?

The decription says, " Using the latest driver and it is 40% brighter than the regular model" but I think that this text is a vestige from the page that compared the original RC-29 II to the RC-29 sold by others.

Is the R4's tint almost as warm as the 5A emitter used in earlier model's Neutral White?

As you rotate the head to expand the focusable beam, do the rings disappear earlier--at smaller beam widths?


----------



## Nasty (Sep 10, 2010)

I can't do a comparison, but *can* tell you that the one I bought in the last week from ShiningBeam is an awesome little all-around light. The only thing I'd change is to use a cam of some sort instead of having to make so many turns to go from full throw to full flood.

Okay...may I'd add a moon mode too.

Wadda ya want for $20 though?


----------



## tbenedict (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm curious too.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Sep 10, 2010)

It's $20. I bet you could find out and, if you don't like it, sell the light on CPFMP for not much less.


----------



## Nasty (Sep 10, 2010)

Lights at that price point make great give-away to non flashlight folks. It'll likely be the nicest flashlight they have ever had.

:thumbsup:


----------



## jacktheclipper (Sep 10, 2010)

URL=http://img525.imageshack.us/i/rc29002a.jpg/]




[/URL]


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks, jacktheclipper. How far was your Romisen from the wall? 
How wide was the beam in your photo?
Is the color shown here accurate? It looks slightly blue, at least to this lover of neutral/warm beams (tints 5A, 5B, and 5C).


----------



## Nasty (Sep 10, 2010)

Mine also has a slight blue tint...but again, at this price point, I can live with it.


----------



## jacktheclipper (Sep 10, 2010)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Thanks, jacktheclipper. How far was your Romisen from the wall?
> How wide was the beam in your photo?
> Is the color shown here accurate? It looks slightly blue, at least to this lover of neutral/warm beams (tints 5A, 5B, and 5C).


 



The beam shots are about 2.5 ft. from the wall and the flood is about 3 ft. across . The beam is _just a tad_ blue because of the aspheric color shift .
To my eye the color in the pic is accurate . The second pic is the same distance from the wall and at that range the die is clearly represented ( not in my cheap camera pic , though ) 
My daughter saw the emitter shape on the wall and had to have the light . Oh , well . 
Just . Buy .The .Light ., Paul (You know you will )
It's the same fun light as before , only Better . :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty (Sep 10, 2010)

You'd better buy one Paul...I bought mine on *your* recommendation.

:nana:


----------



## jacktheclipper (Sep 10, 2010)

Nasty said:


> You'd better buy one Paul...I bought mine on *your* recommendation.
> 
> :nana:


 
Yep , same here.....
Remember saying something like _'Most fun light I've ever had for the price' ?_
Well , it IS a fun little light and it is very bright :naughty:
Of course I had to give mine to my little princess but I will probably get another...


----------



## deanom (Sep 11, 2010)

Heya - does it come with a clip? Would it be too bright for reading a map? Thanks


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Sep 11, 2010)

Nasty said:


> You'd better buy one Paul...I bought mine on *your* recommendation.
> 
> :nana:


The thing is, I've become a Neutral/Warm only, 1xAA only, 1-mode only, flood-only kinda guy. But you can't always get what you want....

No one yet has talked about brightness. How much brighter is the RC-29 II XP-G than ShingingBeam's RC-29 II XR-E standard...or his Neutral White?

Man, that was a mouthful. I wish Shiningbeam had named it the RC-29 III.


----------



## Nasty (Sep 11, 2010)

deanom said:


> Heya - does it come with a clip? Would it be too bright for reading a map? Thanks



No clip, come with a wrist lanyard.

On flood, fine for maps in the woods, too bright for use in a car. It's easy enough to cover the lens partially under such circumstances.


----------



## jacktheclipper (Sep 11, 2010)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> The thing is, I've become a Neutral/Warm only, 1xAA only, 1-mode only, flood-only kinda guy.


 
O.K. so now I'm curious . Just how many flashlights do you currently have with these particular qualities . How many flashlights _exist_ with these particular qualities ? Could you list them ?

Unless you're joking ... I can't tell...

I don't have an earlier version of the RC29 , so I can't give you a comparitive impression or beamshot . 

EDIT: In flood mode , I get usefull light for 80 - 100 Ft. Fully focused , 200 Ft.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Sep 11, 2010)

jacktheclipper said:


> O.K. so now I'm curious . Just how many flashlights do you currently have with these particular qualities . How many flashlights _exist_ with these particular qualities ? Could you list them ?
> 
> Unless you're joking ... I can't tell...


Only the Romisen RC-29 II! 

Delete "flood," and there are three more...

- ShiningBeam Romisen RC-G2 II NW
- Tank007 TK566 7B tint--sold by only one store, in Asia, for about $44 shipped to USA.
- 1AA body, like my FiveMega, with a D26 head and a Malkoff M31W.

Delete flood and single-mode, and there are, by my count, eight more; only three can be found without searching the world over:

- FourSevens Quark Tactical in Warm (hard to find)
- FourSevens Mini AA in Neutral/Warm
- Jetbeam Element E3P Q3-5A, hard to find.
- JETBeam Jet-I Pro v3.0 with CREE Q3, 5A tint--getting scarce
- Liteflux LX5XT in warm (impossible to find)
- Nitecore Defender Q3 (warm tint)--hard to find
- Nitecore EZAA W (hard to find; at 5:30am, I missed on on B/S/T today by 4 hours.)
- Zebralight SC50W -- the only one available new, in ample supply, from multiple dealers.


----------



## Nasty (Sep 11, 2010)

So have you ordered it yet?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Sep 11, 2010)

Nasty said:


> So have you ordered it yet?


Ain't gonna happen...unless ShiningBeam comes out with an XP-G version that's warmer. With one daughter in med school and another in college, I can't buy every light I'd like to...even if it's a budget light.


----------



## Chicago X (Sep 11, 2010)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Ain't gonna happen...unless ShiningBeam comes out with an XP-G version that's warmer. With one daughter in med school and another in college, I can't buy every light I'd like to...even if it's a budget light.



Congrats on the college kids !!!! 

What kind of lights do _they _carry?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Sep 11, 2010)

Chicago X said:


> Congrats on the college kids !!!!
> 
> What kind of lights do _they _carry?


My older daughter carries an ITP A2 (1xAA) on her keyring and a Quark Preon (1xAAA) Warm in her lab coat.

The younger one claimed my Javelin 2xAA with a Dereelight XP-G R5 1-stage module for her purse. This summer, I gave my 2xAA EagleTac P20A2 Neutral White to her boyfriend as my way of saying, "Welcome to the family, son."

The Romisen RC-29 II lives on my keyring, held in place by a split ring secured by a nylon tie.

My wife refuses to carry any light. She doesn't even want one in her car, insisting she'll never need it.


----------



## Chicago X (Sep 13, 2010)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> .........This summer, I gave my 2xAA EagleTac P20A2 Neutral White to her boyfriend as my way of saying, "Welcome to the family, son.".........




EagleTac !!!

Do you get it back if she gets rid of him? 


Nice choices all around. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Sep 14, 2010)

Chicago X said:


> EagleTac !!!
> 
> Do you get it back if she gets rid of him?


Nah.
I was always accidentally activating the EagleTac's strobe. It was stressing me out. The boy actually likes the strobe, so it was a win-win.


----------



## swxb12 (Sep 17, 2010)

Can anyone here confirm if the RC-29 has any artifact spill when used in "throw-mode" ? -Thanks!


----------



## Nasty (Sep 17, 2010)

I was too busy looking at the perfectly projected emitter to notice what might have been in the spill. I'll look later when I have the light available.'


----------



## sol-leks (Sep 17, 2010)

I keep checking shiningbeam in the hopes that I will find an rc-c6 updated with an xp-g, but alas.


----------



## Tuikku (Sep 17, 2010)

sol-leks said:


> I keep checking shiningbeam in the hopes that I will find an rc-c6 updated with an xp-g, but alas.



Same here, same here...
I ordered one regular Q3 from DX + driver + R5.
I´m hoping I can file that circuit board down enough and find room for it.

One kind CPF´er in lost post told me, that R5 has lesser surface brightness than R2 and ofcourse bigger surface area.
So it will not be optimal for throw... :candle:


----------



## sol-leks (Sep 17, 2010)

yeah I've seen a lot of people complain about the optics not being ideal for certain leds but I use my rc-c6 in flood mode more than throw so I'm still interested.


----------



## jacktheclipper (Sep 17, 2010)

swxb12 said:


> Can anyone here confirm if the RC-29 has any artifact spill when used in "throw-mode" ? -Thanks!


 
Yes , as a matter of fact there is some ' artifact spill ' , a thin , dim ring
at about the same diameter as the edge of the flood if the two modes are viewed at the same distance . 

I can't decide if that description makes sense ...


----------



## swxb12 (Sep 18, 2010)

jacktheclipper said:


> Yes , as a matter of fact there is some ' artifact spill ' , a thin , dim ring
> at about the same diameter as the edge of the flood if the two modes are viewed at the same distance .
> 
> I can't decide if that description makes sense ...



That will do for me, thanks for the info.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Sep 20, 2010)

Bryan of ShiningBeam has answered the question that began my thread: The RC-29 II's XP-G emitter in R4 bin has a tint of 2B...the same tint as the R4 used in other ShiningBeam Romisen XP-G specials.

Bryan added that the original (XR-E) RC-29 II will outthrow the new (XP-G) one, but the new one has much more flood.


----------



## swxb12 (Sep 20, 2010)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Bryan of ShiningBeam has answered the question that began my thread: The RC-29 II's XP-G emitter in R4 bin has a tint of 2B...the same tint as the R4 used in other ShiningBeam Romisen XP-G specials.
> 
> Bryan added that the original (XR-E) RC-29 II will outthrow the new (XP-G) one, but the new one has much more flood.



Thanks, Paul. - Is 2B at around the upper 5k range? Right before things start turning noticeably blue without direct comparison 

The beamshots linked above look "super white" (excuse the market term) to me - I sort of like this type of tint for indoors use.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Sep 21, 2010)

swxb12 said:


> Thanks, Paul. - Is 2B at around the upper 5k range? Right before things start turning noticeably blue without direct comparison


I don't have the charts at hand, but as I recall, 2B ranges from about 5700 to 6200K. 

In Cree's tint chart, 5A is separated from WC by 40 steps. 2B is 22 steps cooler than 5A, 18 steps warmer than the ubiquitous bargain tint, WC.


----------

